# The might of the Irish Navy.....



## Medvedya (May 22, 2005)

http://www.thehumorzone.co.uk/Videos/USS_Montanna.wmv


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

That has to be one of the oldest stories floating around in the Navy, but it's still a classic!


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2005)

I like old stories nice one Med


----------



## mosquitoman (May 23, 2005)

Good one!


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2005)

A classic. I have seen it before, and it's still funny.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2005)

that's brilliant......


----------



## HealzDevo (May 24, 2005)

Has to be a joke. The Irish don't really have a navy do they?


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2005)

Oh...my...fuck-in god...

No, it's deadly serious...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 24, 2005)

the irish navy is made up of a complex system of lighthouses, each cunningly placed to assure no ship can get close to the mainland, when a ship is located in the powerfull searchlight, men in rowboats come out to the attacking ship and plant an irishman on board, thus making all the crew throw themselves overboard.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Ever hear about the member of the IRA who tried to blow up a ship?

He couldnt get his mouth over the funnel 


(Sorry, had to be done)


----------



## mosquitoman (May 24, 2005)

Or in the case of submarines, an Irish sailor is infiltrated onboard and sinks the enemy sub "because he likes to sleep with the windows open"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 24, 2005)

that's actually very funny......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Yeah MM's is


----------



## reddragon (Jun 1, 2005)

Cute stuff!


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 4, 2006)

Very funny stuff. But the British lads might laugh about the Royal navy ship that struck a land mass they did not know was there .The land mass turned out to be Australia. Its funny cause its true.
The Irish navy has only eight modern ships ,and their navagational skills are better than at least some of the royal navy officers. Plus the first pratical sub ever made was built by an Irishman called Holland.The British navy bought six.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello...................Think they've gone...................Fair enough.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 6, 2006)

stonewall23 said:


> Very funny stuff. But the British lads might laugh about the Royal navy ship that struck a land mass they did not know was there .The land mass turned out to be Australia. Its funny cause its true.
> The Irish navy has only eight modern ships ,and their navagational skills are better than at least some of the royal navy officers. Plus the first pratical sub ever made was built by an Irishman called Holland.The British navy bought six.


how do you know that their navigational skills are superior the only Irish navigator I ever heard about was some guy named Brendan


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 6, 2006)

Brendan who !!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 6, 2006)

St Brendan the voyager from Ardfert and Clonfert near present day Tralee if that means anything to you


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 6, 2006)

I was trying to be funny ..HaHa. Apparently I failed. I know who he was.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 7, 2006)

You see in Ireland he is know as " St. Brendan the navigator ".And you will find I wrote that we had better navigational skills than at least some of the Royal navy officers.( the captain and the officer of the watch involved in the accident I mentioned were court martialed ). Intresting point you make , do navigators have to be famous to be good ! I think your confusing navigators with explorers.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 7, 2006)

No confusion on my part I've worked with enough "place finders"


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy to hear it . It's plain sailing from here on.


----------



## Clave (Dec 8, 2006)

It doesn't matter what country the Navy is from, in: 'Ship vs Rock' Rock always wins...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

Reminds me of this internet detritus... 

ACTUAL transcript of a US naval ship with Canadian authorities off the coast of Newfoundland in October, 1995. This radio conversation was released by the Chief of Naval Operations on 10-10-95. 

Americans: "Please divert your course 15 degrees to the North to avoid a collision." 

Canadians: "Recommend you divert YOUR course 15 degrees to the South to avoid a collision." 

Americans: "This is the captain of a US Navy ship. I say again, divert YOUR course." 

Canadians: "No, I say again, you divert YOUR course." 

Americans: "THIS IS THE AIRCRAFT CARRIER USS ABRAHAM LINCOLN, THE SECOND LARGEST SHIP IN THE UNITED STATES' ATLANTIC FLEET. WE ARE ACCOMPANIED BY THREE DESTROYERS, THREE CRUISERS AND NUMEROUS SUPPORT VESSELS. I DEMAND THAT YOU CHANGE YOUR COURSE 15 DEGREES NORTH. THAT'S ONE-FIVE DEGREES NORTH, OR COUNTER MEASURES WILL BE UNDERTAKEN TO ENSURE THE SAFETY OF THIS SHIP." 

Canadians: "This is a lighthouse. Your call."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 8, 2006)

i don't believe that's real for one second..........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

Of course not. It's been around for scores of years. But it is still funny.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 8, 2006)

oh sorry, it seems i have such a low opinion of you you believed it


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ouch. I suppose I deserve that.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 8, 2006)

True or not , who care's ,it's funny.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 8, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i don't believe that's real for one second..........


I've no available sources to prove it (because I'm too damn lazy), but I do believe it actually happened. 


Oops.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2006)

No it didn't. This has been a joke that has been around since the 60s. Probably on Snopes.com too.

C'mon people. Give the world's seamen some credit.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2006)

Never!


...wait a minute...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2006)

Your a submariner so your alright


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2006)

Isnt that story the whole point of this thread?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 9, 2006)

you mean to discuss Irish seamen?


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 9, 2006)

Guinness Really is good for you . And that is all I'm going to say on that subject .


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2006)

Mmmmmmm, Guinness... 

Can't stand the stuff.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 9, 2006)

You strange person you .


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2006)

Nah man, it's like drinkin' tar. 
I mean don't get me wrong, I love a good stout, but Christ.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 10, 2006)

: It is an aquired taste. But I only drink it for medical reasons..................I'm dying for a pint.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

And it's low in calories. Do you need another reason to drink it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Guiness tastes great but its too damn thick. It like drinking cough syrup.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 10, 2006)

They produced a guinness light some years ago it was shite. It did not sell at all in Ireland but I heard the French liked it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

When it comes to beer from over there I prefer Kilkenny.


----------

